# Hygro something?



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

I got a few stems of a plant today that were labeled as Hygrophylia. I was wondering which sort they are, though.

Side of the plant showing some roots









Top of the plant/top leaves









And the bottom of the leaves









Thank you


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

How about one of the Hygrophila corymbosa species? That is what it looks like to me.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

*nods* that was what I was leaning towards, but I wanted to make sure. I'm guessing until it grows up a way there isn't a good method to tell which variety it is though, is there?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's probably either Hygrophila costata or Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia'.


----------

